# Reserved blocks



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

This is my 2nd time getting a one reserved 4 hr block. When will they start giving me more blocks in a week? Like 20 hours?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Cefur said:


> This is my 2nd time getting a one reserved 4 hr block. When will they start giving me more blocks in a week? Like 20 hours?


Lol never you have to fish


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Lol never you have to fish


Are you sure? I've heard they give out a lot of reserved blocks if you work your way up?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I've had one week of getting 4 reserved blocks. Every week before and after that it's always been one or two, sometimes none.

Maybe prime is different than logistics but there is no working your way up in this gig. This is the true definition of a dead end job.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Cefur said:


> Are you sure? I've heard they give out a lot of reserved blocks if you work your way up?


I've worked almost 2 years and have not gone up more than 2 a week


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> I've worked almost 2 years and have not gone up more than 2 a week


Really? I heard others get like 20 hours worth of blocks.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Cefur said:


> Really? I heard others get like 20 hours worth of blocks.


In Miami, if you pay the hacker you can get 40 hours reserved. If you don't pay the hacker you get 0 every week.


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

Basmati said:


> In Miami, if you pay the hacker you can get 40 hours reserved. If you don't pay the hacker you get 0 every week.


Do we have one in Los Angeles? I desperately need 40 hrs


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Cefur said:


> Do we have one in Los Angeles? I desperately need 40 hrs


You need to fill out an application to a full-time, 40hr/wk job ... They are everywhere ... I don't get why people are trying to do this as a full-time job ... It is a gig ... You get in where you fit in.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

My first week last November, I got 5 blocks. Since then, i have never gotten over 2, usually just one, and occasionally none. The blocks I do get are not consistent either. I got a 6 hour block for next Saturday. Had a 3 hour reserved block this past week...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Cefur said:


> When will they start giving me more blocks in a week? Like 20 hours?


Lolololololol



Cefur said:


> Do we have one in Los Angeles? I desperately need 40 hrs


You won't get it with flex. Read around for tips but don't count on this gig to consistently pay your bills. You will lose everything you have.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

There are a few people here that get a lot of reserves, some how. I've even seen the proof on the phone of one person. MOST of us get one a week though....you should expect one, and two if you're really really lucky.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I had reserved on Thursday, 4-8pm. Better this that nothing.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

People often miss blocks that are scheduled days in advance because they simply forget about them. That's probably why they don't give out many reserved blocks.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> People often miss blocks that are scheduled days in advance because they simply forget about them. That's probably why they don't give out many reserved blocks.


But they won't forget one? A week later? I get what you're saying, but I think folks are likelier missing the one block they're given than if they were given multiple ones...


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> But they won't forget one? A week later? I get what you're saying, but I think folks are likelier missing the one block they're given than if they were given multiple ones...


Yeah but they hardly give out even one reserved block anymore.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cefur said:


> Are you sure? I've heard they give out a lot of reserved blocks if you work your way up?


"_Work your way up_"???


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cefur said:


> Do we have one in Los Angeles? I desperately need 40 hrs


Welcome to America, the last remaining capitalist country built on the spirit of free markets and insane ant competition!

As a newly minted ant serving Queen Amazonian Ant Besos, you will soon learn your place--which is one of complete insignificance in the Amazonian collective. 

What this means is you're not going to have reserved blocks thrown into your lap on a daily basis while just sitting in your arse. Unfortunately, you're really going to have to HUSTLE your little ant arse for it. Just like the hundreds of thousands other ants that slave away daily for Queen Ant Besos in the Amazonian collective. 

That being said, if you want a 40 hr week, then find a real job that pays more like other posters have said. Hell, working at a pizza joint like Domino's with delivery on side, would pay way more than what you're now making. Because it's a consistent weekly paycheck v. waiting on Amazon to gift you a single reserved block, let alone TWENTY.

If you're deadset on delivering packages, apply to USPS, UPS, Fed Ex, DHL or the thousands of courier delivery jobs on Indeed or Monster.

Otherwise, you'll need to find an affiliated Amazon IC courier like On Track etc. at the Miami WHs and apply for FT job.

You'll be guaranteed a weekly paycheck with benefits regardless of which of these options you choose...


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Most reserved blocks I've got was 3. Typically I get two. This week didn't get any. It's all well and good since I know what time my station sends them out and I get one everyday I want one as a result.


----------

